# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  कबीर के दोहे

## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

बुरा जो देखन मैं चला, बुरा न मिलिया कोय,
जो दिल खोजा आपना, मुझसे बुरा न कोय।



अर्थ: जब मैं इस संसार में बुराई खोजने चला तो मुझे कोई बुरा न मिला। जब मैंने अपने मन में झाँक कर देखा तो पाया कि मुझसे बुरा कोई नहीं है।

----------


## bndu jain

पोथी पढ़ि पढ़ि जग मुआ, पंडित भया न कोय,
ढाई आखर प्रेम का, पढ़े सो पंडित होय।



अर्थ: बड़ी बड़ी पुस्तकें पढ़ कर संसार में कितने ही लोग मृत्यु के द्वार पहुँच गए, पर सभी विद्वान न हो सके। कबीर मानते हैं कि यदि कोई प्रेम या प्यार के केवल ढाई अक्षर ही अच्छी तरह पढ़ ले, अर्थात प्यार का वास्तविक रूप पहचान ले तो वही सच्चा ज्ञानी होगा।

----------


## bndu jain

एकही बार परखिये ना वा बारम्बार ।
बालू तो हू किरकिरी जो छानै सौ बार॥



अर्थ: किसी व्यक्ति को बस ठीक ठीक एक बार ही परख लो तो उसे बार बार परखने की आवश्यकता न होगी. रेत को अगर सौ बार भी छाना जाए तो भी उसकी किरकिराहट दूर न होगी – इसी प्रकार मूढ़ दुर्जन को बार बार भी परखो तब भी वह अपनी मूढ़ता दुष्टता से भरा वैसा ही मिलेगा. किन्तु सही व्यक्ति की परख एक बार में ही हो जाती है !

----------


## bndu jain

पतिबरता मैली भली गले कांच की पोत ।
सब सखियाँ में यों दिपै ज्यों सूरज की जोत ॥



अर्थ: पतिव्रता स्त्री यदि तन से मैली भी हो भी अच्छी है. चाहे उसके गले में केवल कांच के मोती की माला ही क्यों न हो. फिर भी वह अपनी सब सखियों के बीच सूर्य के तेज के समान चमकती है !

----------


## bndu jain

देह धरे का दंड है सब काहू को होय ।
ज्ञानी भुगते ज्ञान से अज्ञानी भुगते रोय॥



अर्थ: देह धारण करने का दंड – भोग या प्रारब्ध निश्चित है जो सब को भुगतना होता है. अंतर इतना ही है कि ज्ञानी या समझदार व्यक्ति इस भोग को या दुःख को समझदारी से भोगता है निभाता है संतुष्ट रहता है जबकि अज्ञानी रोते हुए – दुखी मन से सब कुछ झेलता है !

----------


## bndu jain

कबीर हमारा कोई नहीं हम काहू के नाहिं ।
पारै पहुंचे नाव ज्यौं मिलिके बिछुरी जाहिं ॥


अर्थ: इस जगत में न कोई हमारा अपना है और न ही हम किसी के ! जैसे नांव के नदी पार पहुँचने पर उसमें मिलकर बैठे हुए सब यात्री बिछुड़ जाते हैं वैसे ही हम सब मिलकर बिछुड़ने वाले हैं. सब सांसारिक सम्बन्ध यहीं छूट जाने वाले हैं

----------


## bndu jain

मन मैला तन ऊजला बगुला कपटी अंग ।
तासों तो कौआ भला तन मन एकही रंग ॥



अर्थ: बगुले का शरीर तो उज्जवल है पर मन काला – कपट से भरा है – उससे  तो कौआ भला है जिसका तन मन एक जैसा है और वह किसी को छलता भी नहीं है.

----------


## bndu jain

रात गंवाई सोय कर दिवस गंवायो खाय ।
हीरा जनम अमोल था कौड़ी बदले जाय ॥



अर्थ: रात सो कर बिता दी,  दिन खाकर बिता दिया हीरे के समान कीमती जीवन को संसार के निर्मूल्य विषयों की – कामनाओं और वासनाओं की भेंट चढ़ा दिया – इससे दुखद क्या हो सकता है ?

----------


## bndu jain

प्रेम न बाडी उपजे प्रेम न हाट बिकाई ।
राजा परजा जेहि रुचे सीस देहि ले जाई ॥



अर्थ: प्रेम खेत में नहीं उपजता प्रेम बाज़ार में नहीं बिकता चाहे कोई राजा हो या साधारण प्रजा – यदि प्यार पाना चाहते हैं तो वह आत्म बलिदान से ही मिलेगा. त्याग और बलिदान के बिना प्रेम को नहीं पाया जा सकता. प्रेम गहन- सघन भावना है – खरीदी बेचे जाने वाली वस्तु नहीं !

----------


## bndu jain

रात गंवाई सोय कर दिवस गंवायो खाय ।
हीरा जनम अमोल था कौड़ी बदले जाय ॥



अर्थ: रात सो कर बिता दी,  दिन खाकर बिता दिया हीरे के समान कीमती जीवन को संसार के निर्मूल्य विषयों की – कामनाओं और वासनाओं की भेंट चढ़ा दिया – इससे दुखद क्या हो सकता है ?

----------


## bndu jain

पढ़े गुनै सीखै सुनै मिटी न संसै सूल।
कहै कबीर कासों कहूं ये ही दुःख का मूल ॥



अर्थ : बहुत सी पुस्तकों को पढ़ा गुना सुना सीखा  पर फिर भी मन में गड़ा संशय का काँटा न निकला कबीर कहते हैं कि किसे समझा कर यह कहूं कि यही तो सब दुखों की जड़ है – ऐसे पठन मनन से क्या लाभ जो मन का संशय न मिटा सके?

----------


## bndu jain

तिनका कबहुँ ना निन्दिये, जो पाँवन तर होय,
कबहुँ उड़ी आँखिन पड़े, तो पीर घनेरी होय।



अर्थ: कबीर कहते हैं कि एक छोटे से तिनके की भी कभी निंदा न करो जो तुम्हारे पांवों के नीचे दब जाता है। यदि कभी वह तिनका उड़कर आँख में आ गिरे तो कितनी गहरी पीड़ा होती है !

----------


## bndu jain

माला फेरत जुग भया, फिरा न मन का फेर,
कर का मनका डार दे, मन का मनका फेर।


अर्थ: कोई व्यक्ति लम्बे समय तक हाथ में लेकर मोती की माला तो घुमाता है, पर उसके मन का भाव नहीं बदलता, उसके मन की हलचल शांत नहीं होती। कबीर की ऐसे व्यक्ति को सलाह है कि हाथ की इस माला को फेरना छोड़ कर मन के मोतियों को बदलो या  फेरो।

----------


## bndu jain

पोथी पढ़ि पढ़ि जग मुआ, पंडित भया न कोय,
ढाई आखर प्रेम का, पढ़े सो पंडित होय।



अर्थ: बड़ी बड़ी पुस्तकें पढ़ कर संसार में कितने ही लोग मृत्यु के द्वार पहुँच गए, पर सभी विद्वान न हो सके। कबीर मानते हैं कि यदि कोई प्रेम या प्यार के केवल ढाई अक्षर ही अच्छी तरह पढ़ ले, अर्थात प्यार का वास्तविक रूप पहचान ले तो वही सच्चा ज्ञानी होगा।

----------


## bndu jain

माला फेरत जुग भया, फिरा न मन का फेर,
कर का मनका डार दे, मन का मनका फेर।


अर्थ: कोई व्यक्ति लम्बे समय तक हाथ में लेकर मोती की माला तो घुमाता है, पर उसके मन का भाव नहीं बदलता, उसके मन की हलचल शांत नहीं होती। कबीर की ऐसे व्यक्ति को सलाह है कि हाथ की इस माला को फेरना छोड़ कर मन के मोतियों को बदलो या  फेरो।

----------


## bndu jain

जाति न पूछो साधु की, पूछ लीजिये ज्ञान,
मोल करो तरवार का, पड़ा रहन दो म्यान।


अर्थ: सज्जन की जाति न पूछ कर उसके ज्ञान को समझना चाहिए। तलवार का मूल्य होता है न कि उसकी मयान का – उसे ढकने वाले खोल का।

----------


## superidiotonline

> पोथी पढ़ि पढ़ि जग मुआ, पंडित भया न कोय,
> ढाई आखर प्रेम का, पढ़े सो पंडित होय।
> 
> 
> 
> अर्थ: बड़ी बड़ी पुस्तकें पढ़ कर संसार में कितने ही लोग मृत्यु के द्वार पहुँच गए, पर सभी विद्वान न हो सके। कबीर मानते हैं कि यदि कोई प्रेम या प्यार के केवल ढाई अक्षर ही अच्छी तरह पढ़ ले, अर्थात प्यार का वास्तविक रूप पहचान ले तो वही सच्चा ज्ञानी होगा।





> पोथी पढ़ि पढ़ि जग मुआ, पंडित भया न कोय,
> ढाई आखर प्रेम का, पढ़े सो पंडित होय।
> 
> 
> 
> अर्थ: बड़ी बड़ी पुस्तकें पढ़ कर संसार में कितने ही लोग मृत्यु के द्वार पहुँच गए, पर सभी विद्वान न हो सके। कबीर मानते हैं कि यदि कोई प्रेम या प्यार के केवल ढाई अक्षर ही अच्छी तरह पढ़ ले, अर्थात प्यार का वास्तविक रूप पहचान ले तो वही सच्चा ज्ञानी होगा।


रिपीट है। नींद में हैं क्या?

----------


## bndu jain

जिन खोजा तिन पाइया, गहरे पानी पैठ,
मैं बपुरा बूडन डरा, रहा किनारे बैठ।



अर्थ: जो प्रयत्न करते हैं, वे कुछ न कुछ वैसे ही पा ही लेते  हैं जैसे कोई मेहनत करने वाला गोताखोर गहरे पानी में जाता है और कुछ ले कर आता है। लेकिन कुछ बेचारे लोग ऐसे भी होते हैं जो डूबने के भय से किनारे पर ही बैठे रह जाते हैं और कुछ नहीं पाते।

----------


## bndu jain

बोली एक अनमोल है, जो कोई बोलै जानि,
हिये तराजू तौलि के, तब मुख बाहर आनि।




अर्थ: यदि कोई सही तरीके से बोलना जानता है तो उसे पता है कि वाणी एक अमूल्य रत्न है। इसलिए वह ह्रदय के तराजू में तोलकर ही उसे मुंह से बाहर आने देता है।

----------


## bndu jain

जब गुण को गाहक मिले, तब गुण लाख बिकाई।
जब गुण को गाहक नहीं, तब कौड़ी बदले जाई।


अर्थ: कबीर कहते हैं कि जब गुण को परखने वाला गाहक मिल जाता है तो  गुण की कीमत होती है। पर जब ऐसा गाहक नहीं मिलता, तब गुण कौड़ी के भाव चला जाता है।

----------


## bndu jain

जो उग्या सो अन्तबै, फूल्या सो कुमलाहीं।
जो चिनिया सो ढही पड़े, जो आया सो जाहीं।



अर्थ: इस संसार का नियम यही है कि जो उदय हुआ है,वह अस्त होगा। जो विकसित हुआ है वह मुरझा जाएगा। जो चिना गया है वह गिर पड़ेगा और जो आया है वह जाएगा।

----------


## bndu jain

कबीर तन पंछी भया, जहां मन तहां उडी जाइ।
जो जैसी संगती कर, सो तैसा ही फल पाइ।



अर्थ: कबीर कहते हैं कि संसारी व्यक्ति का शरीर पक्षी बन गया है और जहां उसका मन होता है, शरीर उड़कर वहीं पहुँच जाता है। सच है कि जो जैसा साथ करता है, वह वैसा ही फल पाता है।

----------


## bndu jain

तन को जोगी सब करें, मन को बिरला कोई।
सब सिद्धि सहजे पाइए, जे मन जोगी होइ।



अर्थ: शरीर में भगवे वस्त्र धारण करना सरल है, पर मन को योगी बनाना बिरले ही व्यक्तियों का काम है य़दि मन योगी हो जाए तो सारी सिद्धियाँ सहज ही प्राप्त हो जाती हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

माया मुई न मन मुआ, मरी मरी गया सरीर।
आसा त्रिसना न मुई, यों कही गए कबीर ।



अर्थ: कबीर कहते हैं कि संसार में रहते हुए न माया मरती है न मन। शरीर न जाने कितनी बार मर चुका पर मनुष्य की आशा और तृष्णा कभी नहीं मरती, कबीर ऐसा कई बार कह चुके हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

“या दुनिया दो रोज की, मत कर यासो हेत। 
गुरु चरनन चित लाइये, जो पुराण सुख हेत।”




अर्थ-
इस संसार का झमेला दो दिन का है अतः इससे मोह सम्बन्ध न जोड़ो। सद्गुरु के चरणों में मन लगाओ, जो पूर्ण सुखज देने वाले हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

“कबीर तहाँ न जाइये, जहाँ जो कुल को हेत। 
साधुपनो जाने नहीं, नाम बाप को लेत।”







अर्थ-
गुरु कबीर साधुओं से कहते हैं कि वहाँ पर मत जाओ, जहाँ पर पूर्व के कुल-कुटुम्ब का सम्बन्ध हो। क्योंकि वे लोग आपकी साधुता के महत्व को नहीं जानेंगे, केवल शारीरिक पिता का नाम लेंगे ‘अमुक का लड़का आया है।

----------


## bndu jain

“बुरा जो देखन मैं देखन चला, बुरा न मिलिया कोय, 
जो दिल खोजा आपना, मुझसे बुरा न कोय।”



अर्थ-
जब मैं इस दुनिया में बुराई खोजने निकला तो मुझे कोई बुरा नहीं मिला। पर फिर जब मैंने अपने मन में झांक कर देखा तो पाया कि दुनिया में मुझसे बुरा और कोई नहीं हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

> “बुरा जो देखन मैं देखन चला, बुरा न मिलिया कोय, 
> जो दिल खोजा आपना, मुझसे बुरा न कोय।”
> 
> 
> 
> अर्थ-
> जब मैं इस दुनिया में बुराई खोजने निकला तो मुझे कोई बुरा नहीं मिला। पर फिर जब मैंने अपने मन में झांक कर देखा तो पाया कि दुनिया में मुझसे बुरा और कोई नहीं हैं।





> बुरा जो देखन मैं चला, बुरा न मिलिया कोय,
> जो दिल खोजा आपना, मुझसे बुरा न कोय।
> अर्थ: जब मैं इस संसार में बुराई खोजने चला तो मुझे कोई बुरा न मिला। जब मैंने अपने मन में झाँक कर देखा तो पाया कि मुझसे बुरा कोई नहीं है।


Repeat hai!......

----------


## bndu jain

ऐसा कोई ना मिले, हमको दे उपदेस।
भौ सागर में डूबता, कर गहि काढै केस।





अर्थ: कबीर संसारी जनों के लिए दुखित होते हुए कहते हैं कि इन्हें कोई ऐसा पथप्रदर्शक न  मिला जो उपदेश देता और संसार सागर में डूबते हुए इन प्राणियों को अपने हाथों से केश पकड़ कर निकाल लेता।

----------


## bndu jain

तन को जोगी सब करें, मन को बिरला कोई।
सब सिद्धि सहजे पाइए, जे मन जोगी होइ।




अर्थ: शरीर में भगवे वस्त्र धारण करना सरल है, पर मन को योगी बनाना बिरले ही व्यक्तियों का काम है य़दि मन योगी हो जाए तो सारी सिद्धियाँ सहज ही प्राप्त हो जाती हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

मन हीं मनोरथ छांड़ी दे, तेरा किया न होई।
पानी में घिव निकसे, तो रूखा खाए न कोई।




अर्थ: मनुष्य मात्र को समझाते हुए कबीर कहते हैं कि मन की इच्छाएं छोड़ दो , उन्हें तुम अपने बूते पर पूर्ण नहीं कर सकते। यदि पानी से घी निकल आए, तो रूखी रोटी कोई न खाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

> तन को जोगी सब करें, मन को बिरला कोई।
> सब सिद्धि सहजे पाइए, जे मन जोगी होइ।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> अर्थ: शरीर में भगवे वस्त्र धारण करना सरल है, पर मन को योगी बनाना बिरले ही व्यक्तियों का काम है य़दि मन योगी हो जाए तो सारी सिद्धियाँ सहज ही प्राप्त हो जाती हैं।


Repeat hai.............




> तन को जोगी सब करें, मन को बिरला कोई।
> सब सिद्धि सहजे पाइए, जे मन जोगी होइ।
> 
> 
> 
> अर्थ: शरीर में भगवे वस्त्र धारण करना सरल है, पर मन को योगी बनाना बिरले ही व्यक्तियों का काम है य़दि मन योगी हो जाए तो सारी सिद्धियाँ सहज ही प्राप्त हो जाती हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

जब मैं था तब हरी नहीं, अब हरी है मैं नाही ।
सब अँधियारा मिट गया, दीपक देखा माही ।।



अर्थ: जब मैं अपने अहंकार में डूबा था – तब प्रभु को न देख पाता था – लेकिन जब गुरु ने ज्ञान का दीपक मेरे भीतर प्रकाशित किया तब अज्ञान का सब अन्धकार मिट गया  – ज्ञान की ज्योति से अहंकार जाता रहा और ज्ञान के आलोक में प्रभु को पाया।

----------


## bndu jain

कबीर सुता क्या करे, जागी न जपे मुरारी ।
एक दिन तू भी सोवेगा, लम्बे पाँव पसारी ।।





अर्थ: कबीर कहते हैं – अज्ञान की नींद में सोए क्यों रहते हो? ज्ञान की जागृति को हासिल कर प्रभु का नाम लो।सजग होकर प्रभु का ध्यान करो।वह दिन दूर नहीं जब तुम्हें गहन निद्रा में सो ही जाना है – जब तक जाग सकते हो जागते क्यों नहीं? प्रभु का नाम स्मरण क्यों नहीं करते ?

----------


## bndu jain

,

----------


## bndu jain

जब मैं था तब हरि नहीं अब हरि है मैं नाहीं ।
प्रेम गली अति सांकरी जामें दो न समाहीं ॥



अर्थ:  कबीर दास जी कहते है किजब तक मन में अहंकार था तब तक ईश्वर का साक्षात्कार न हुआ. जब अहम समाप्त हुआ तभी प्रभु  मिले. जब ईश्वर का साक्षात्कार हुआ – तब अहम स्वत: नष्ट हो गया. ईश्वर की सत्ता का बोध तभी हुआ जब अहंकार गया. प्रेम में द्वैत भाव नहीं हो सकता – प्रेम की संकरी – पतली गली में एक ही समा सकता है – अहम् या परम ! परम की प्राप्ति के लिए अहम् का विसर्जन आवश्यक है.

----------


## bndu jain

हिन्दू कहें मोहि राम पियारा, तुर्क कहें रहमाना,
आपस में दोउ लड़ी-लड़ी मुए, मरम न कोउ जाना।



अर्थ: कबीर दास जी कहते है कि कि हिन्दू राम के भक्त हैं और तुर्क (मुस्लिम) को रहमान प्यारा है। इसी बात पर दोनों लड़-लड़ कर मौत के मुंह में जा पहुंचे, तब भी दोनों में से कोई सच को न जान पाया।

----------


## bndu jain

धीरे-धीरे रे मना, धीरे सब कुछ होय,
माली सींचे सौ घड़ा, ॠतु आए फल होय।



अर्थ: कबीर दास जी कहते है कि मन में धीरज रखने से सब कुछ होता है। अगर कोई माली किसी पेड़ को सौ घड़े पानी से सींचने लगे तब भी फल तो ऋतु आने पर ही लगेगा |

----------


## bndu jain

तिनका कबहुँ ना निन्दिये, जो पाँवन तर होय,
कबहुँ उड़ी आँखिन पड़े, तो पीर घनेरी होय।



अर्थ: कबीर दास जी कहते है कि एक छोटे से तिनके की भी कभी निंदा न करो जो तुम्हारे पांवों के नीचे दब जाता है। यदि कभी वह तिनका उड़कर आँख में आ गिरे तो कितनी गहरी पीड़ा होती है !

----------


## bndu jain

साधु ऐसा चाहिए, जैसा सूप सुभाय,
सार-सार को गहि रहै, थोथा देई उड़ाय।



अर्थ: कबीर दास जी कहते है कि इस संसार में ऐसे सज्जनों की जरूरत है जैसे अनाज साफ़ करने वाला सूप होता है। जो सार्थक को बचा लेंगे और निरर्थक को उड़ा देंगे।

----------


## bndu jain

कबीर लहरि समंद की, मोती बिखरे आई।
बगुला भेद न जानई, हंसा चुनी-चुनी खाई।



अर्थ: कबीर दास जी कहते है कि समुद्र की लहर में मोती आकर बिखर गए। बगुला उनका भेद नहीं जानता, परन्तु हंस उन्हें चुन-चुन कर खा रहा है। इसका अर्थ यह है कि किसी भी वस्तु का महत्व जानकार ही जानता है।

----------


## bndu jain

कहत सुनत सब दिन गए, उरझि न सुरझ्या मन।
कही कबीर चेत्या नहीं, अजहूँ सो पहला दिन।


अर्थ: कहते सुनते सब दिन निकल गए, पर यह मन उलझ कर न सुलझ पाया। कबीर दास जी कहते है कि अब भी यह मन होश में नहीं आता। आज भी इसकी अवस्था पहले दिन के समान ही है।

----------


## bndu jain

दोस पराए देखि करि, चला हसन्त हसन्त,
अपने याद न आवई, जिनका आदि न अंत।



अर्थ: कबीर दास जी कहते है कि यह मनुष्य का स्वभाव है कि जब वह दूसरों के दोष देख कर हंसता है, तब उसे अपने दोष याद नहीं आते जिनका न आदि है न अंत।

----------


## bndu jain

बोली एक अनमोल है, जो कोई बोलै जानि,
हिये तराजू तौलि के, तब मुख बाहर आनि।



अर्थ: कबीर दास जी कहते है कि यदि कोई सही तरीके से बोलना जानता है तो उसे पता है कि वाणी एक अमूल्य रत्न है। इसलिए वह ह्रदय के तराजू में तोलकर ही उसे मुंह से बाहर आने देता है।

----------


## bndu jain

कबीरा खड़ा बाज़ार में, मांगे सबकी खैर,
ना काहू से दोस्ती,न काहू से बैर।



अर्थ: इस संसार में आकर कबीर दास जी अपने जीवन में बस यही चाहते हैं कि सबका भला हो और संसार में यदि किसी से दोस्ती नहीं तो दुश्मनी भी न हो |

----------


## bndu jain

निंदक नियरे राखिए, ऑंगन कुटी छवाय,
बिन पानी, साबुन बिना, निर्मल करे सुभाय।



अर्थ: कबीर दास जी कहते है कि जो हमारी निंदा करता है, उसे अपने अधिकाधिक पास ही रखना चाहिए। वह तो बिना पानी के, और बिना साबुन के हमारी कमियां बता कर हमारे स्वभाव को साफ़ करता है| हमें अच्छा बनाता है|

.

----------


## bndu jain

दुर्लभ मानुष जन्म है, देह न बारम्बार,
तरुवर ज्यों पत्ता झड़े, बहुरि न लागे डार।



अर्थ: कबीर दास जी कहते है कि इस संसार में मनुष्य का जन्म मुश्किल से मिलता है। यह मानव शरीर उसी तरह बार-बार नहीं मिलता जैसे वृक्ष से पत्ता झड़ जाए तो दोबारा डाल पर नहीं लगता।

----------


## bndu jain

मन हीं मनोरथ छांड़ी दे, तेरा किया न होई।
पानी में घिव निकसे, तो रूखा खाए न कोई।



अर्थ: मनुष्य मात्र को समझाते हुए कबीर कहते हैं कि मन की इच्छाएं छोड़ दो , उन्हें तुम अपने बूते पर पूर्ण नहीं कर सकते। यदि पानी से घी निकल आए, तो रूखी रोटी कोई न खाएगा।

----------


## bndu jain

इक दिन ऐसा होइगा, सब सूं पड़े बिछोह।
राजा राणा छत्रपति, सावधान किन होय॥



अर्थ: एक दिन ऐसा जरूर आएगा जब सबसे बिछुड़ना पडेगा. हे राजाओं ! हे छत्रपतियों ! तुम अभी से सावधान क्यों नहीं हो जाते !

----------


## bndu jain

लंबा मारग दूरि घर, बिकट पंथ बहु मार।
कहौ संतों क्यूं पाइए, दुर्लभ हरि दीदार॥


अर्थ: घर दूर है मार्ग लंबा है रास्ता भयंकर है और उसमें अनेक पातक चोर ठग हैं. हे सज्जनों ! कहो , भगवान् का दुर्लभ दर्शन कैसे प्राप्त हो?संसार में जीवन कठिन  है – अनेक बाधाएं हैं विपत्तियां हैं – उनमें पड़कर हम भरमाए रहते हैं – बहुत से आकर्षण हमें अपनी ओर खींचते रहते हैं – हम अपना लक्ष्य भूलते रहते हैं – अपनी पूंजी गंवाते रहते हैं

----------


## bndu jain

इस तन का दीवा करों, बाती मेल्यूं जीव।
लोही सींचौं तेल ज्यूं, कब मुख देखों पीव॥



अर्थ: इस शरीर को दीपक बना लूं, उसमें प्राणों की बत्ती डालूँ और रक्त से तेल की तरह सींचूं – इस तरह दीपक जला कर मैं अपने प्रिय के मुख का दर्शन कब कर पाऊंगा? ईश्वर  से लौ लगाना उसे पाने की चाह करना उसकी भक्ति में तन-मन  को लगाना एक साधना है तपस्या है – जिसे कोई कोई विरला ही कर पाता है !

----------


## bndu jain

कबीर रेख सिन्दूर की काजल दिया न जाई।
नैनूं रमैया रमि रहा  दूजा कहाँ समाई ॥




अर्थ: कबीर  कहते हैं कि जहां सिन्दूर की रेखा है – वहां काजल नहीं दिया जा सकता. जब नेत्रों में राम विराज रहे हैं तो वहां कोई अन्य कैसे निवास कर सकता है ?

----------


## bndu jain

कबीर सीप समंद की, रटे पियास पियास ।
समुदहि तिनका करि गिने, स्वाति बूँद की आस ॥



अर्थ: कबीर कहते हैं कि समुद्र की सीपी प्यास प्यास रटती रहती है.  स्वाति नक्षत्र की बूँद की आशा लिए हुए समुद्र की अपार जलराशि को तिनके के बराबर समझती है. हमारे मन में जो पाने की ललक है जिसे पाने की लगन है, उसके बिना सब निस्सार है.

----------


## bndu jain

सातों सबद जू बाजते घरि घरि होते राग ।
ते मंदिर खाली परे बैसन लागे काग ॥




अर्थ: कबीर कहते हैं कि जिन घरों में सप्त स्वर गूंजते थे, पल पल उत्सव मनाए जाते थे, वे घर भी अब खाली पड़े हैं – उनपर कौए बैठने लगे हैं. हमेशा एक सा समय तो नहीं रहता ! जहां खुशियाँ थी वहां गम छा जाता है जहां हर्ष था वहां विषाद डेरा डाल सकता है – यह  इस संसार में होता है !.

----------


## bndu jain

कबीर कहा गरबियौ, ऊंचे देखि अवास ।
काल्हि परयौ भू लेटना ऊपरि जामे घास॥





अर्थ: कबीर कहते है कि ऊंचे भवनों को देख कर क्या गर्व करते हो ? कल या परसों ये ऊंचाइयां और (आप भी) धरती पर लेट जाएंगे ध्वस्त हो जाएंगे और ऊपर से घास उगने लगेगी ! वीरान सुनसान हो जाएगा जो अभी हंसता खिलखिलाता घर आँगन है ! इसलिए कभी गर्व न करना चाहिए

----------


## bndu jain

बिन रखवाले बाहिरा चिड़िये खाया खेत ।
आधा परधा ऊबरै, चेती सकै तो चेत ॥




अर्थ: रखवाले के बिना बाहर से चिड़ियों ने खेत खा लिया. कुछ खेत अब भी बचा है – यदि सावधान हो सकते हो तो हो जाओ – उसे बचा लो ! जीवन में  असावधानी के कारण  इंसान बहुत कुछ गँवा देता है – उसे खबर भी नहीं लगती – नुक्सान हो चुका होता है – यदि हम सावधानी बरतें तो कितने नुक्सान से बच सकते हैं !  इसलिए जागरूक होना है हर इंसान को -( जैसे पराली जलाने की सावधानी बरतते तो दिल्ली में भयंकर वायु प्रदूषण से बचते पर – अब पछताए होत क्या जब चिड़िया चुग गई खेत !

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

सब धरती काजग करू, लेखनी सब वनराज |
सात समुद्र की मसि करूँ, गुरु गुण लिखा न जाए ||




अर्थ – अगर मैं इस पूरी धरती के बराबर बड़ा कागज बनाऊं और दुनियां के सभी वृक्षों की कलम बना लूँ और सातों समुद्रों के बराबर स्याही बना लूँ तो भी गुरु के गुणों को लिखना संभव नहीं है

----------


## bndu jain

माटी कहे कुमार से, तू क्या रोंदे मोहे |
एक दिन ऐसा आएगा, मैं रोंदुंगी तोहे ||



अर्थ – जब कुम्हार बर्तन बनाने के लिए मिटटी को रौंद रहा था, तो मिटटी कुम्हार से कहती है – तू मुझे रौंद रहा है, एक दिन ऐसा आएगा जब तू इसी मिटटी में विलीन हो जायेगा और मैं तुझे रौंदूंगी

----------


## bndu jain

ज्यों तिल माहि तेल है, ज्यों चकमक में आग |
तेरा साईं तुझ ही में है, जाग सके तो जाग ||





अर्थ – कबीर दास जी कहते हैं जैसे तिल के अंदर तेल होता है, और आग के अंदर रौशनी होती है ठीक वैसे ही हमारा ईश्वर हमारे अंदर ही विद्धमान है, अगर ढूंढ सको तो ढूढ लो।

----------


## bndu jain

जहाँ दया तहा धर्म है, जहाँ लोभ वहां पाप |
जहाँ क्रोध तहा काल है, जहाँ क्षमा वहां आप ||






अर्थ – कबीर दास जी कहते हैं कि जहाँ दया है वहीँ धर्म है और जहाँ लोभ है वहां पाप है, और जहाँ क्रोध है वहां सर्वनाश है और जहाँ क्षमा है वहाँ ईश्वर का वास होता है

----------


## bndu jain

जल में बसे कमोदनी, चंदा बसे आकाश |
जो है जा को भावना सो ताहि के पास ||




अर्थ – कमल जल में खिलता है और चन्द्रमा आकाश में रहता है। लेकिन चन्द्रमा का प्रतिबिम्ब जब जल में चमकता है तो कबीर दास जी कहते हैं कि कमल और चन्द्रमा में इतनी दूरी होने के बावजूद भी दोनों कितने पास है। जल में चन्द्रमा का प्रतिबिम्ब ऐसा लगता है जैसे चन्द्रमा खुद कमल के पास आ गया हो। वैसे ही जब कोई इंसान ईश्वर से प्रेम करता है वो ईश्वर स्वयं चलकर उसके पास आते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

चाह मिटी, चिंता मिटी मनवा बेपरवाह ।
जिसको कुछ नहीं चाहिए वह शहनशाह ॥



अर्थ – कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि जब से पाने चाह और चिंता मिट गयी है, तब से मन बेपरवाह हो गया है| इस संसार में जिसे कुछ नहीं चाहिए बस वही सबसे बड़ा शहंशाह है|

----------


## bndu jain

यह तन विष की बेलरी, गुरु अमृत की खान |
शीश दियो जो गुरु मिले, तो भी सस्ता जान ||


अर्थ – कबीर दास जी कहते हैं कि यह जो शरीर है वो विष (जहर) से भरा हुआ है और गुरु अमृत की खान हैं। अगर अपना शीश(सर) देने के बदले में आपको कोई सच्चा गुरु मिले तो ये सौदा भी बहुत सस्ता है

----------


## bndu jain

सब धरती काजग करू, लेखनी सब वनराज |
सात समुद्र की मसि करूँ, गुरु गुण लिखा न जाए ||


अर्थ – अगर मैं इस पूरी धरती के बराबर बड़ा कागज बनाऊं और दुनियां के सभी वृक्षों की कलम बना लूँ और सातों समुद्रों के बराबर स्याही बना लूँ तो भी गुरु के गुणों को लिखना संभव नहीं है

----------


## bndu jain

माटी कहे कुमार से, तू क्या रोंदे मोहे |
एक दिन ऐसा आएगा, मैं रोंदुंगी तोहे ||



अर्थ – जब कुम्हार बर्तन बनाने के लिए मिटटी को रौंद रहा था, तो मिटटी कुम्हार से कहती है – तू मुझे रौंद रहा है, एक दिन ऐसा आएगा जब तू इसी मिटटी में विलीन हो जायेगा और मैं तुझे रौंदूंगी

----------


## bndu jain

चलती चक्की देख के, दिया कबीरा रोये |
दो पाटन के बीच में, साबुत बचा न कोए ||



अर्थ – चलती चक्की को देखकर कबीर दास जी के आँसू निकल आते हैं और वो कहते हैं कि चक्की के 2 पाटों के बीच में कुछ साबुत नहीं बचता

----------


## bndu jain

मलिन आवत देख के, कलियन कहे पुकार |
फूले फूले चुन लिए, कलि हमारी बार ||



अर्थ – मालिन को आते देखकर बगीचे की कलियाँ आपस में बातें करती हैं कि आज मालिन ने फूलों को तोड़ लिया और कल हमारी बारी आ जाएगी। अर्थात आज आप जवान हैं कल आप भी बूढ़े हो जायेंगे और एक दिन मिटटी में मिल जाओगे। आज की कली, कल फूल बनेगी।

----------


## bndu jain

ज्यों तिल माहि तेल है, ज्यों चकमक में आग |
तेरा साईं तुझ ही में है, जाग सके तो जाग ||



अर्थ – कबीर दास जी कहते हैं जैसे तिल के अंदर तेल होता है, और आग के अंदर रौशनी होती है ठीक वैसे ही हमारा ईश्वर हमारे अंदर ही विद्धमान है, अगर ढूंढ सको तो ढूढ लो।

----------


## bndu jain

मानसरोवर  सुभर जल ,  हंसा   केलि   कराहिं ।
मुकताफल मुकता चुगै , अब उड़ि अनत न जाहिं।।


अर्थ :- जल से परिपूर्ण संसार रुपी मानसरोवर में संत रुपी हंस स्वच्छंद रुप से जल - क्रीडा करते हुए मुक्ता - फल ( मोती ) चुग रहे हैं । उन्हें इस संसार रुपी सरोवर में इतना आनन्द आ रहा है कि वे अब कहीं दूसरी जगह ( स्वर्गलोक ) नहीं जाना चाहते ।

----------


## bndu jain

प्रेमी  ढूँढ़त  मैं  फिरौं , प्रेमी   मिलै   न  कोइ ।
प्रेमी  को  प्रेमी  मिलै , सब  विष अमृत होइ ।।


अर्थ :- एक सच्चे भक्त या ईश्वर प्रेमी को किसी अन्य सच्चे भक्त या ईश्वर प्रेमी की तलाश होती है। परन्तु ; कबीरदास जी के अनुसार इस संसार में एक सच्चा भक्त या ईश्वर प्रेमी का मिलना बहुत कठिन है । यदि संयोग से ऎसा संभव हो जाय तो दोनों भक्तों या ईश्वर - प्रेमियों के समस्त विकार मिट जाते हैं ।

----------


## bndu jain

हस्ती चढ़िए  ज्ञान कौ , सहज   दुलीचा   डारि ।
स्वान  रूप  संसार  है , भूँकन  दे  झख  मारि।।


अर्थ :- कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि यदि सवारी ही करनी है तो ज्ञान रुपी हाथी पर सहजता का दुलीचा (गद्दा) डालकर चढ़ो और कुत्तों (छींटाकशी करनेवालों) के भौंकने की परवाह किए बिना शान से सवारी करो । तात्पर्य यह कि हमें ज्ञानी बनना चाहिए पर हमारे अन्दर विनम्रता का होना बहुत आवश्यक है। इसके अभाव में ज्ञान व्यर्थ - सा हो जाता है । ज्ञानी को लोगों के कुछ कहने या बातों की परवाह किए बिना अपना कर्तव्य करना चाहिए।

----------


## bndu jain

हिंदू  मूआ  राम  कहि ,   मुसलमान     खुदाइ  ।
कहै कबीर सो  जीवता , जे दुँहुँ के निकट न जाइ।।


अर्थ :- हिन्दू राम के नाम पर और मुसलमान खुदा के नाम पर लड़ते-झगड़ते  और मरते-कटते रहता है। कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि इस संसार मे वही जीवित रहता है या जीने लायक है, जो इन दोनों के पास नहीं फ़टकता अर्थात् जो धर्म या जाति जैसे भेद भाव को नहीं मानता उसी का जीना सार्थक है।

----------


## bndu jain

काबा फिरि कासी भया , रामहिं    भया   रहीम।
मोट चून  मैदा  भया , बैठी   कबीरा   जीम ।।


अर्थ :- जब तक कबीर दास जी को ज्ञान नही था तब तक वे भी अज्ञानियों की तरह धर्म और जाति आदि के भेद से ग्रसित थे । ज्ञान प्राप्ति के बाद उन्हें काबा (मुसलमानों का तीर्थस्थल ) और काशी (हिन्दुओं का तीर्थस्थल )में कोई अन्तर नहीं जान पड़ता । ज्ञान प्राप्ति के बाद राम और रहीम दोनों एक ही लगते हैं । भेद भाव मिट जाने से कबीर दास को गरीबों के मोटे अनाज़ भी अब मैदा जैसे ही महीन लगने लगे हैं अर्थात् अब उनके मन में किसी प्रकार का भेद नहीं रह गया ।

----------


## bndu jain

ऊँचे कुल का जनमिया , जे  करनी  ऊँच न होइ।
सुबरन कलस सुरा भरा , साधु   निन्दा   सोइ ।।


अर्थ :- ऊँचे कुल में जन्म लेने से कोई ऊँचा नहीं कहलाता।ऊँचा अर्थात् महान बनने के लिए तो ऊँचे कर्म भी करना पड़ता है । इसमें कुल की कोई भूमिका नहीं होती । जिस प्रकार शराब यदि सोने के कलश में रख दी जाय तो भी वह साधुओं के लिए पेय नहीं बन सकती। साधुजन उसकी निन्दा ही करेंगे ठीक उसी प्रकार ऊँचे कुल में जन्मे लोग यदि नीच कर्म करने वाले होंगे तो वे भी शराब की तरह निन्दा के पात्र ही होंगे ।

----------


## bndu jain

जग में बैरी कोई नहीं, जो मन शीतल होय।

यह आपा तो डाल दे, दया करे सब कोय।।

कबीर दास जी कहते है अगर हमारा मन शीतल है तो इस संसार में हमारा कोई बैरी नहीं हो सकता।  अगर अहंकार छोड़ दें तो हर कोई हम पर दया करने को तैयार हो जाता है।



दोस्तों हमारे ज्यादातर रिश्ते हमारे अहंकार के कारण टूट जाते हैं। हमारा व्यवहार ही हमारा व्यक्तित्व होता है। हम दूसरे लोगों से जिस तरह से पेश आते हैं, दूसरों से जिस तरह का व्यवहार करते हैं, दूसरे भी हमारे साथ वैसा ही व्यवहार करते हैं। अगर हम दूसरों से प्रेम से, ख़ुशी से, मुस्कुराकर पेश आयेंगे तो दूसरे लोग भी हमसे ऐसे ही पेश आयेंगे। अगर किसी से जलन, ईर्ष्या, दुश्मनी रखेंगे, किसी के साथ बुरा बर्ताव करेंगे, ख़राब व्यवहार करेंगे, अहंकार, घमंड से बात करेंगे तो दूसरे भी हमसे ऐसा ही व्यवहार रखेंगे।

----------


## bndu jain

जिन खोजा तिन पाइया, गहरे पानी पैठ।
मैं बपुरा बूडन डरा, रहा किनारे बैठ।।

कबीर दास जी कहते है कि जो प्रयत्न करते हैं, वे कुछ न कुछ वैसे ही पा ही लेते  हैं जैसे कोई मेहनत करने वाला गोताखोर गहरे पानी में जाता है और कुछ ले कर आता है। लेकिन कुछ लोग ऐसे भी होते हैं जो डूबने के भय से किनारे पर ही बैठे रह जाते हैं और कुछ नहीं पाते।

मेहनत करने वालों को, प्रयास, कोशिश करने वालों को जीवन में कभी निराश नहीं होना पड़ता। मेहनत करने वाला अपनी मेहनत से जो चाहता है वो पा लेता है। लेकिन जो लोग हाथ पे हाथ धरे बैठे रहते हैं, मेहनत नहीं करना चाहते हैं वो अपने जीवन में कुछ हासिल नहीं कर पाते हैं, उन्हें हमेशा निराशा ही हाथ लगती है। मछुआरा पानी में उतरता है और मछलियाँ पकड़ कर लाता है और जो नदी किनारे बैठा रहता है उसे खाली हाथ घर लौटना पड़ता है।

----------


## bndu jain

परवति-परवति मैं फिरया, नैन गंवाये रोइ।

सो बूटी पांऊ नहीं, जातैं जीवनि होइ।।


अर्थ - इस दोहे के माध्यम से संत कबीर कह रहे हैं कि वे पर्वत-पर्वत घूमते रहे, रोते-रोते अपनी दृष्टि तक गंवा बैठे लेकिन उन्हें परमात्मा रूपी संजीवनी बूटी कहीं भी नहीं मिल सकी। इसी वजह से उनका जीवन अकारथ ही चला गया

----------


## bndu jain

पीछे लागा जाई था, लोक वेद के साथि।

आगैं थैं सतगुरु मिल्या, दीपक दीया साथि।।


अर्थ - इस दोहे के माध्यम से कबीर दास जी कहते हैं कि पहले वे जीवन में सांसारिक मोह माया में व्यस्त थे। लेकिन जब उनकी इससे विरक्ति हुई तो उन्हें सद्गुरु के दर्शन हुए। सद्गुरु के मार्गदर्शन में उन्हें ज्ञान रूपी दीपक मिला और उसी से उन्हें परमात्मा के महत्व का ज्ञान हुआ। यह सब कुछ गुरु की कृपा से ही संभव हुआ था।

----------


## bndu jain

तन कौं जोगी सब करैं, मन कौं विरला कोइ।

सब विधि सहजै पाइए, जे मन जोगी होइ।।


अर्थ - प्रस्तुत दोहे में संत कबीर का तात्पर्य है कि लोग बाहरी दिखावे के लिए साधु का रूप धारण कर लेते हैं मगर मन से वे साधु नहीं होते हैं। इसलिए हमें सिर्फ वेषभूषा से ही नहीं, बल्कि मन से भी साधु होना चाहिए। परमात्मा की प्राप्ति करने के लिए मन से साधु होना बेहद ज़रूरी होता है।

----------

